

Threat Intelligence – Beyond the Hype - RiskIO
https://www.alienvault.com/blogs/security-essentials/threat-intelligence-definitions

======
RiskIO
Learning what's possible for an attacker informs us about what we must defend
against. And in information security, sometimes its just smarter to use simple
insights (like these) by looking at what's worked in the past.

In this blog post for AlienVault, Data Scientist, Michael Roytman, suggests a
new model for thinking about threat intelligence and security data.

